# is there a way to restore IE history



## heavybob (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a computer that I have been asked to find out were a person has been going on the Internet - they have cleared the history before handing the computer over - I have went to the typed URLs in the registry and had a few sites there is there a location I can find browser history after it has been cleared?

TIA


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Depends how much cleaning they did. If the information is still there, then these programs will show it

IEHistoryView v1.31
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/iehv.html

WinSpy
http://www.acesoft.net/winspy/

sekirt


----------



## kissmekate (May 26, 2006)

That's Cool! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Have you looked in the "temp internet files" folder? There's also a hidden 'index.dat' file in there if it appears empty. That too can be used to reveal a host of interesting info.


----------

